# Leno Hosts Iowa Inventor



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Neat ideas from a Iowa farmer.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/no_joke_jay_leno_hosts_farmer-inventor_NAA_Nate_Birt/


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I like Leno, they say he's gotta heck of a garage, even a 3D printer for making obsolete parts.

I like the tap adapters but I've never heard anyone do this: "The Tap Adapter helps farmers etch internal threads". I've heard of chasing threads but never etching threads. As a career long machinist I've heard a few terms of the years.

One thing I've done over the years was press a hex nut over the square drive end of a tap and then use a socket or wrench.


----------

